# Super deal on a USA made fly reel



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

The Ross Vexsis is on sale at The Clymb. The reel is only $169, normally $315.00. Made in the USA for under $200.00. They also have some decent deals on Redington rods. 'Tis the season to look out for Christmas deals. 
[/COLOR] 
Steve


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

I thought you were the one telling me that fly fishing didn't have to be expensive haha, if $169 is cheap then I'll eat a carp


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

Like most things. As cheap or as expensive as you want it to be. For a Ross reel New, good deal. Does it hold line as well as an old eBay plueger? Probably the same. Salt water tarpon may be different but 99.9% of my fishing is fresh water.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

ARReflections said:


> Like most things. As cheap or as expensive as you want it to be. For a Ross reel New, good deal. Does it hold line as well as an old eBay plueger? Probably the same. Salt water tarpon may be different but 99.9% of my fishing is fresh water.


that's why I got my Ross BG6 for the salt water tarpon with extra spool & temple fork rod....just hope to use it one day soon....thought of it for Muskie or even a trip up north for the salmon....maybe a little over kill....but would rather a little to much then to little


----------



## jbmynes (Aug 6, 2012)

That's a steal.... Ross reels also have a lifetime warranty and an awesome drag. I put a fly rise 3 on my single hander and love it. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Cheap this is not. BUT, for what it is, that price is a great deal. I STILL hold it to be true that you don't have to spend a lot of money to enjoy fly fishing.


----------

